# Franklin armory 17



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone have reviews for the Franklin armory 17 m4?

Looking at getting one, can't find any non sponsored reviews for them.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

If you go to varmiter.Com they have video reviews on the Franklin 17 -L .
The m4 is just the less expensive version , the gun has great reviews.
Also rimfire central has a dedicated forum on 17wsm and all other rimfires.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Deereguy and fr3db3ar both have one


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Deereguy has the V4 I have the M4. I had it to the range today and shot 25 grain Win @ 200 yards. 2.5" group using a Pulsar N850. I'm sure I could do better with a regular optic scope.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

I was just looking at them in person today. They didn't have the m4 and I think that is the one I want. They had the other two but would like to see a m4 in person before I decide.

I think the m4 should be a lot lighter.


----------



## Walleye Coyote (Apr 23, 2008)

Interested in one myself. Where can I see and hold one in person?


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

I was at jays in Clare.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

deereguy really likes his, I am a dealer for them. getting another one in for a customer next week.


----------



## Walleye Coyote (Apr 23, 2008)

I ordered a franklin armory f17L with an extra mag yesterday and I am matching it with a leupold vx2 4-12x optic. I can't wait for it to arrive. I'm from Macomb county Chesterfield and I really want to predator hunt. I have a foxpro Shockwave and a rifle. If anybody has places to predator hunt and needs a partner, I am interested.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

rotty said:


> deereguy really likes his, I am a dealer for them. getting another one in for a customer next week.


 And that customer is EXCITED!


----------



## Walleye Coyote (Apr 23, 2008)

Thinking about which ammo to buy, Hornady or American Eagle? Both are in 20gr but I see AE is marked a little higher in price. Any knowledgeable experience?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

The M4 is considerably lighter than the V4, all in the front end.

Be wary of the Hornady Ammo. Deereguy just had a head separation in his Franklin and has to sent it in to have the case extracted.


----------



## Walleye Coyote (Apr 23, 2008)

Picked her up yesterday! Looking at a Harris bipod 13-27" for it.


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

That thing looks sweet! Let us know how she shoots.


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

Second option for a semi auto .17WSM. http://www.jardinc.com/jard-j71-1/

Message Rotty for details, he is a full line dealer and also carries the JARD line.


----------

